# Partial Device; Probe - Mother Board Problem?



## jaymax (Dec 17, 2011)

My 'FreeBSD Ver 7.2' box with a Shuttle AK32A MOBO went dead, blank screen, no BIOS, no beep(s) etc.

Removed boards, memory sticks and hardware sequentially. System restored after replacing video card. 

One and a half day later on restart, system goes through POST, gets to the launcher, probes the hardware and is blown away at the 
	
	



```
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
```
 line and freezes.

Tried restarting with FreeBSD Live File System to no avail, system goes nowhere, doesn't even start. 

Tried Knoppix 5.1, (Linux - Live File System) system, intermittently gets past the splash screen and hiccups on a 
	
	



```
Faulty mode number supplied
```
 or something to that effect. Shows the hard drives and claims that they cannot be mounted 
	
	



```
cannot understand the filesystem'
```

Is this an indication of a bad motherboard?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2011)

Could be, but power supplies fail frequently also.


----------

